# Water and paper Do mix



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

So do I! Must have been a sight!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

inge said:


> So do I! Must have been a sight!


 +2 Fun times by all


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

HeeHeeHee, that would of been awesome to get a video.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I would like to see a picture of the look on your face too.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

pictures!!!!Where is the pictures????


----------

